# digitize your photos with briteroots



## briteroots (Feb 2, 2009)

BriteRoots - Photo and Negative Scanning, Photo Restoration, and Digital Archiving

Do you worry about the future of your photographic prints and digital media? Wouldn't you like to ensure that your photos will be around for future generations to enjoy? BriteRoots is an innovative company offering affordable, comprehensive scanning of photographic prints and off-site digital media archiving.  We are having our grand opening this week.  Come check us out!

Our services include high resolution scanning of your photos, saving the digital images on high quality archival CDs/DVDs, and uploading them onto one of the leading photo sharing websites such as Yahoo!Photos, Flickr, Kodak EasyShare, or Facebook. BriteRoots will also store your digital media in a secure, private location. In the event of a fire, flood, computer crash, or other disaster, your photos will be safe. Our goal is to help individuals ensure the safety and longevity of their most precious moments.


----------

